

Ask HN: Developers looking for a startup job? - muvvio

We're a start-up that are looking for developers that can program in many languages (such as: HTML, CSS, PHP, Ruby, MySQL, etc)<p>For more information on the job, and what we're creating, please don't hesitate to email us<p>We will get more indepth in our emails.<p>shahedkhan30@gmail.com<p>Thanks!
======
RiderOfGiraffes
And for those of you who might be interested, this is effectively a repeat of
a post from 18 hours ago, where there is already some discussion and a few
more details:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2320545>

Not many, though. Still doesn't say if remote working is possible.

------
SoWink
You may want to try posting in the jobs section for maximal exposure.

